# IT'S NOT JUST DRESSAGE GETTING STICK...



## philamena (10 August 2012)

This just tweeted by one of the broadsheets' section editors.... 

"Look, BMX, fantastic athletes, yada yada, but honestly, if the obstacle course had nicking a handbag off the granny, wed say uh-huh."


----------



## Kat (10 August 2012)

Oh dear, it was only a matter of time I guess......


----------



## BeesKnees (10 August 2012)

philamena said:



			This just tweeted by one of the broadsheets' section editors.... 

"Look, BMX, fantastic athletes, yada yada, but honestly, if the obstacle course had nicking a handbag off the granny, wed say uh-huh."
		
Click to expand...

And of course because I don't care about BMX, that made me chuckle 

Thanks for the reality check. I think maybe we need a sense of perspective and accept that not everyone gets, cares, or could give a toss about Equestrianism. 
And why should they?


----------



## Double_choc_lab (10 August 2012)

I expect Stephen Clarke on the BBC talking about the horse "being in balance" lost a few non horsey types.  They have a leg at each corner don't they!


----------



## Rowreach (10 August 2012)

OH is getting great mileage out of the "equestrianism is not a sport" thing, as I am usually having a go at him about fishing, even though he has just represented Ireland at the World Championships 

That'll teach me .........


----------



## Honeylight (10 August 2012)

One of my friends thought it was cruel as she thought the horses were being forced to do unnatural movements & that the test was too long & arduous. She's never ridden a horse, but does volunteer at the RSPCA shop.
A common reaction I am sure.
Mind you WE both chuckled at the cycling with that funny white bike going slow with a man in uniform on it. That is as baffling to me as I am sure dressage is for many.
Must say also that those BMX bikes do look a bit like scallies bikes.


----------



## madmav (10 August 2012)

Almost any sport, apart from running fast from one point to another, is baffling if you don't understand the rules, or better still take part in it. That's why, if the equestrian teams want to stay a part of the Olympics, everyone has to do their part to explain and encourage non-participants to see how amazing all three disciplines are. Do think dressage have the biggest journey, but, now amazingly, have the biggest opportunity to show that those horses and riders are the equivalents of human gymnasts.
Show-jumping has an easier curve in that it is not difficult to follow, has instant excitement, winners and losers, like horse-racing. Eventing, I think, falls somewhere in between.
But I passionately want to people to understand horses better and the whole environment of it. Up until pre-war, most people would have had contact with horses. Now, not so much.


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

madmav said:



			Almost any sport, apart from running fast from one point to another, is baffling if you don't understand the rules, or better still take part in it.
		
Click to expand...

So true. A friend just posted on Facebook how his wife had gone from 'Boxing's the one sport I wouldn't have wanted Olympic tickets for' to 'go on - he had his guard down then, thump him... ' in about 46 seconds. And that's cus it's nice and simple - you whack them until they hopefully fall over. Thimple!


----------



## Dancing Queen (10 August 2012)

equestrianism is the only sport where male and female compete on a level playing field.

and for that reason I think its the best sport.


----------



## Shutterbug (10 August 2012)

I was watching the BMX racing when they got to a corner and there was a pile up  I dont see how this is any different to the cycling to be honest - different kind of bike and course but 2 wheels and moving fast just the same.  I will stick to my horse though


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

Hevs said:



			I was watching the BMX racing when they got to a corner and there was a pile up  I dont see how this is any different to the cycling to be honest - different kind of bike and course but 2 wheels and moving fast just the same.  I will stick to my horse though
		
Click to expand...

I thought it looked pretty good fun actually. Though my knees wouldn't be up to it ha ha!


----------



## Shutterbug (10 August 2012)

philamena said:



			I thought it looked pretty good fun actually. Though my knees wouldn't be up to it ha ha!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - just knowing me I would be in the middle of one of those pile ups lol


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

Dancing Queen said:



			equestrianism is the only sport where male and female compete on a level playing field.

and for that reason I think its the best sport.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely, and age is no bar, as has been proven.
And the paralympic form is pretty darn cool too.

It enrages me that this is all overlooked for a cheap shot at the 'posh'.


----------



## madmav (11 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			Precisely, and age is no bar, as has been proven.
And the paralympic form is pretty darn cool too.

It enrages me that this is all overlooked for a cheap shot at the 'posh'.
		
Click to expand...

So that's why everyone that cares has to keep explaining reasonably and trying to engage the non-riders. Good intelligent argument, and those amazing Olympic results... we will win the day! Who couldn't love a horse if they spent a bit of time with one?


----------



## Pale Rider (11 August 2012)

It doesn't matter about other sports, ours is Equestrian, it is up to us that the sport is free of welfare issues with a governing body we can trust to do its job. 

People must put pressure on the FEI.


----------

